# Mt. Biking with Vizsla



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/09/mt-biking-with-vizsla.html

Amber, this Vizsla in the video, can RUN with a mountain bike. Very impressive dog and mountain bike rider.

RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

8) Vizsla Olympics.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

My GSP comes mountain bike riding with me. We have a place only 10 minutes drive from my house where we can ride fire trails and single track all day. It's the best way to maximise energy expenditure in a short period of time without expelling all the owners energy in the process!! 

We cover a good 10-15 klms each time and she is always exhausted that night. So, If I need to tire her out I can sneak out for an early ride and she then tends to sleep most of the day rather than be bored or destructive in the back yard.

I will have to wait another 5 or 6 months before I can do it with my new V. he's only 6 1/2 months old now and it would tax his joints too much at this stage.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

WOW!! That sort of tired me out just watching it! Amber is one fast dog. And she's not even winded! She seems to do it with ease. What an athlete!! Go, Amber!! ;D


----------



## ziggy (Aug 25, 2011)

Very cool video. Thanks for sharing.


----------

